# Subscribe with Sir Vape and Win!!!



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

We will be putting together a BIIIIIIIIIGGGGG PRIZE (A Vapers Dream Giveaway) next month when our new stock of goodies arrive.

Detailed information on how to enter will follow soon but will be exclusive to our subscribed members and Facebook fans only.

It's this simple guys:
Like or page www.facebook.com/sirvape
Subscribe to our mailing list at www.sirvape.co.za (bottom right corner)

It's gonna be BIG that's all we can say

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (24/10/14)

Done and done, with step 1 was done a while ago already hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (24/10/14)

Done 1 & 2 some time ago already


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

Done last year already ... does that mean I'm the winner?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/10/14)

Done and done

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (24/10/14)

Also done and done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

Gedoen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (24/10/14)

done and done...Hopefully I can win something, even if its the left over juice from your last shipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## si_wayne (24/10/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (24/10/14)

I am in !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

I never doubted it for a second Sir Grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (24/10/14)

@Sir Vape pls e mail me your details again so I can pay the deposit on the e pipe pls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/10/14)

There's nothing like a vape competition...count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/10/14)

can you all stop entering so i can also win for a change hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

done and done long ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (24/10/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Sir Vape pls e mail me your details again so I can pay the deposit on the e pipe pls.



Done bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (24/10/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

Thanks everyone. This giveaway just keeps getting bigger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

Feel like i need to say ....DONE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

